# Pilot programme for international students work experience in Canada launched



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

A pilot project has been launched for international students at some of British Columbia’s private educational institutions to give them the chance to gain Canadian work experience after graduation. Alice Wong, Parliamentary Secretary for Multiculturalism and Minister of Regional Economic and Skills Development Ida Chong said it is part of a government strategy to attract [...]

Click to read the full news article: Pilot programme for international students work experience in Canada launched...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

